# Buce



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just ordered some bucephalandra from @JDAquatics (very excited!) and while googling the names I found pics of these really cool ones and was wondering if anyone has ever seen these before.

There are a few pink and orange versions from what I can tell, but this one is absolutely stunning! It's called Pink Martini and I am itching to get my hands on it! Apparently the new leaves are pink for several weeks.










an orangey one










and finally, @RussellTheShihTzu, LOOK AT ALL OF THE BUCE

found on Bucephalandra By K-water Nakamoto ÁÒáÅéÇ¤ÃÑº "-"


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Something like that would make a stunning shrimp only tank, and not red cherry shrimp, But Crystals of some sort.


Useless shrimp info.
*



*
Black King Kong Shrimp .:. Caridina cantonensis var. "Black King Kong" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page

.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am not parting with my perfectly good shrimp for something that costs more than my college tuition. Maybe a few years down the road when I can expand with more tanks....and budget.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Those are gorgeous varieties! Hopefully he'll have them for sale some day. I ordered brownie phantom and black pearl from him, and they are quite pretty. I'm excited to see them grow in.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh pretty!

I'm also trying out buces. Hopefully they go nuts like everything else in my 75g.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How in the world did I miss this post! How are the Buce doing? And Kaxen's, too? Mine have done a bit of melting but new leaves are replacing the ones that are melting.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Haha! I'd a thought you got a notification from any post with the magic word, "buce!" I still have not gotten my package yet, but I should next week. I will post pics!


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

So far mine haven't done any melting. They're doing great


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How in the world did I miss this post! How are the Buce doing? And Kaxen's, too? Mine have done a bit of melting but new leaves are replacing the ones that are melting.


I have one melted one and the rest don't have new growth yet.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> and finally, @RussellTheShihTzu, LOOK AT ALL OF THE BUCE
> 
> found on Bucephalandra By K-water Nakamoto ÁÒáÅéÇ¤ÃÑº "-"


Wow that's a lot of suction cups! Its going to be annoying when they all start failing.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, I was wondering what those were! 

I neeeeeeddddd sooommmeeeee!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> Haha, I was wondering what those were!
> 
> I neeeeeeddddd sooommmeeeee!


Do you mean suction cups? I don't have _that _many but I have a lot. I think 7+ sets of section cups.. maybe 10? I never use them so they sit around collecting dust in my misc.aquarium.stuff.rack.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

lol no I meant Buce.


----------

